
Show HN: No Account Required, Reverse Proxy - rasengan
https://dns.live/redirect/
======
rasengan
SS:

This service does not need an account because dns requests will not arrive to
the service unless the domain holder sets a record to resolve to dns.live.

It is limited to handshake [1] domains only.

The main driver was that besides github and amazon which work very well with
handshake names, other providers lack support for Handshake names. The DNS
Live Gauntlet will let sites, who buy and claim their names on handshake, have
their site be accessible via their handshake name.

There is also a redirect and frame service - and - dns.live also fully
supports the txtdirect standard!

[1] [https://handshake.org](https://handshake.org)

